# sabots...22 cal. bullets in a 30 cal. rifle



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Does any one out there use them? I read about them way back when Remington introduced their Accelerator line of ammo, but haven't heard much about them since. My neighbor told me that her husband designed some, and she has them for sale. If you are interested, send me a PM and I'll get you more info on them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried them back in the 70s in my 30-06 and my 30-30. And I still have a full box "as new" Peters from the mid 70s. Fur prices were high back then so the saboted 30 calibers were a big deal, but only briefly. Gave the outdoor magazine writers something to write about for a couple years. I gave up on them; just couldn't hit anything with them. 

Some states, like Illinois, oulawed them because the projectiles had no identifying rifling marks. (Remember the Kennedy and Martin Luther King assasinations were just a few years before.)

My neighbor has 2,000 or so .30 caliber sabots. So I guess one can still purchase them. He gave me a couple boxes of saboted .308s with 50 grain .22s in them. Haven't shot any yet, no time.

I have never reloaded them; looked tricky to me.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I have seen them posted on E Bay. I've talked to guys that get well over 5000 fps with 36 gr Varmint Grenades out of a 300 win and get decent accuracy. It would be fun to see stuff explode with that kind of speed.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Over 5000 fps? You wouldn't happen to have some data for those loads, would you? If you don't want to publish them, a PM would work nicely.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The 30-06 Accelerators with 55 grain pointed soft point bullets had a muzzle velocity of 4080 fps says my 1977 Remington catalog. Back then it was all about being faster than the .220 Swift.

I still have a full box from 1977 (or so). In 1977 dollars they were expensive; $6.89 a box:


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have the load info. Sometimes I don't want to know what people are doing when it comes to reloading. I have seen guns blow up and it aint purdy.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.remington.com/products/ammun ... 069*R223R1

the first round is a standard 30-06 then a 30-06 accellerator then a 223.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

With a ballistic coefficient of .197, the target better be close.


----------

